# What Can I Put In With My Rbps?



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Help!

I have a tank full of red bellies... and am wondering what species I can put in with them.
Can I put a cariba in with them?
How about a black piranha?

Also, how do I train them to eat?


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

it depends, you could put Caribe with them,payara,terns, but as always its a risk with piranha, some might not make it, youwould have to get them the same size or close, when adding them rearrange your deco before you add them, keep temp at 75, no more than 78, higher the temp the more agresive they get. how I like to do but is more of a pain and stressful on the fish is I would take the reds out add the Caribe then put the reds back in, it isn't really needed, but evry chance of success is worth it. no to the black piranha, may last for a little while but I wouldn't even try it.


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

I would put in a couple Goliath tiger fish. Do a whole Congo theme.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Your hands, fingers, and face...

If you are lucky, they will feed right away.


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

what a bunch of douche bags! no wonder why this site is dead


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

There is plenty of choice what you can put in with piranhas.

- driftwood;
- sand;
- water;
- anything you want to feed them;
- etc


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

addicted216 said:


> what a bunch of douche bags! no wonder why this site is dead


Seriously? Lmao...I am very new to this site and even I could figure out that the OP has been a long time member of this forum and is more than knowledgable on the basics or tank mate compatibility.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Umadbro said:


> what a bunch of douche bags! no wonder why this site is dead


Seriously? Lmao...I am very new to this site and even I could figure out that the *OP has been a long time member of this forum and is more than knowledgeable* on the basics or tank mate compatibility.
[/quote]

Exactly... it was a joke

And there is no need for name calling, if you thought it was offensive or out of place you should have reported it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Haha, ya, I was just playin' around.

Got a kick out of some of the answers

So how the hell's everybody doing lately?
Nice to see some old faces and some cool new ones!

(addicted was just stickin' up for the 'new guy...')

So what would it take to get this site to kick ass again?
(oops, I'm derailing my own thread...)

Back on topic:

So I decided to throw in some guppies... it was a complete success!
The Ps are fed and the guppies are 'in a better place.'


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Alright, this is a ridiculous thread... let's chalk it up to "P-man had a little too much to puff."









Shuttin' 'er down.


----------

